# Back to School / Starting School



## Eleanor ace

Who's children are back at school already? How is it going in their new classes?
Has anyone's LO started school or waiting to start school? How do you feel about it?
Any 1st day photos?

Mine start/go back a week on Wednesday. DS is going into year 2, DD1 begins Reception. DS is a little nervous, DD1 is excited and nervous (but mainly excited as she can't wait to wear school uniform :haha:). I am looking forward to it but can't believe my middle baby is already at school age!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas starts back a week Tuesday (the 5th). He'll be in year 2. We have everything now just need to remember his dinner money. Next week he's having a meet and greet with his new bus driver and escort. Bit nervous about that I hope he likes them. I got him Skechers school shoes but turns out they're girl ones. :dohh: they look pretty unisex to me though :shrug:

https://www.grahamonionsbenefityear.co.uk/images/large/grahamonionsbenefityear/TU%20Uxylthk64m8OO4BX_2_LRG.jpg


----------



## Eleanor ace

Love the shoes, I saw them and assumed they were boys. Hope the meet and greet goes well!


----------



## Natsku

Those shoes look unisex to me. 

Good luck to all those starting school soon!

Here's a pic of Maria at school on her first day (first to arrive!) 
https://i.imgur.com/EOujaTf.jpg


----------



## Eleanor ace

Maria looks so grown up now! Where have all our little babies gone?!


----------



## Natsku

They're all growing up so fast!


----------



## Bevziibubble

We have one week left of the summer holidays and then Holly goes into year one. I'm dreading it because she is dreading it! It seems like such a big jump from the play based learning of reception. I have always thought they start school way too early here. Just hoping she settles in easier than expected!


----------



## Natasha2605

My girls have already been back a week and a half. Primary 2 and Primary 3. Maci has gone into a composite class - 6 p2s (the youngest six) and the rest p1s. I was very worried about her going back but the new class (but same teacher as last year) seems to be doing her some good. She came home end of last week with a certificate for good work and working hard :cloud9:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aw that's a great start to the year for Maci! :)
I was in a mixed year 5/yr 6 class, as one of about 6 year 6's and it was really great for me. I was one of the younger ones in my year and am dyslexic/dyspraxic which had started to be an issue for me, and being in that class really boosted my confidence and lowered my stress/frustration :). Is it funny having just Freya at home in the day again now?


----------



## JessdueJan

Those shoes look unisex to me too Sequeena. Hope meet and greet goes ok :) 
Lovely photos Natsku and Natasha, all looking very smart and grown up.

My eldest is moving into year 3, so going from infants to juniors. He is looking forward to it but slightly anxious. He has Crohn's disease and suffers anxiety round start of new school year as he settles in with a new teacher, they have always been great with him but he worries that on bad days he will get into trouble for spending lots of time in the toilet :( 

DS2 is starting school, I can't wait for him to start, I think he has hit that point where he is more than ready to go and gain some more independence and be challenged again. He seems excited too. 

DD moves from the 2 year unit at nursery into the pre-school room. I have no doubt she will be fine :) xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Eleanor ace said:


> Aw that's a great start to the year for Maci! :)
> I was in a mixed year 5/yr 6 class, as one of about 6 year 6's and it was really great for me. I was one of the younger ones in my year and am dyslexic/dyspraxic which had started to be an issue for me, and being in that class really boosted my confidence and lowered my stress/frustration :). Is it funny having just Freya at home in the day again now?

I think being an "older" one for a change definitely helps. We start assessments for autism/anxiety/ocd issues soon so it's nice to see her a little more chilled out and confident for a change! 

Yes it's very strange, especially if I'm on a day off work. She's enough to keep me busy - she's like a mini tornado all day long :dohh:


----------



## Willow82

I have a DS starting Reception in less than two weeks two days after his 5th birthday. I am really looking forward to it, it's been a difficult year with him. He's been ready for school for months which has contributed to some behaviour issues we've had to deal with. It is very bittersweet still though, I'm wondering how much he will change over the next year etc. I think he's a bit nervous about it as it's a massive change but he's in the same class as his two best friends, so I think he will enjoy it.


----------



## Eleanor ace

JessdueJan said:


> Those shoes look unisex to me too Sequeena. Hope meet and greet goes ok :)
> Lovely photos Natsku and Natasha, all looking very smart and grown up.
> 
> My eldest is moving into year 3, so going from infants to juniors. He is looking forward to it but slightly anxious. He has Crohn's disease and suffers anxiety round start of new school year as he settles in with a new teacher, they have always been great with him but he worries that on bad days he will get into trouble for spending lots of time in the toilet :(
> 
> DS2 is starting school, I can't wait for him to start, I think he has hit that point where he is more than ready to go and gain some more independence and be challenged again. He seems excited too.
> 
> DD moves from the 2 year unit at nursery into the pre-school room. I have no doubt she will be fine :) xx

Ah it's a busy school time for you! Is your eldest DS moving to a different school for juniors? I hope that he feels reassured soon :hugs:. 



Natasha2605 said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> Aw that's a great start to the year for Maci! :)
> I was in a mixed year 5/yr 6 class, as one of about 6 year 6's and it was really great for me. I was one of the younger ones in my year and am dyslexic/dyspraxic which had started to be an issue for me, and being in that class really boosted my confidence and lowered my stress/frustration :). Is it funny having just Freya at home in the day again now?
> 
> I think being an "older" one for a change definitely helps. We start assessments for autism/anxiety/ocd issues soon so it's nice to see her a little more chilled out and confident for a change!
> 
> Yes it's very strange, especially if I'm on a day off work. She's enough to keep me busy - she's like a mini tornado all day long :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: my DD2 is the same, it feels like there must be about 5 kids around when she's around :haha:. I hope that the assessments go well, it's definitely great that she's in a supportive environment while they're going on :).



Willow82 said:


> I have a DS starting Reception in less than two weeks two days after his 5th birthday. I am really looking forward to it, it's been a difficult year with him. He's been ready for school for months which has contributed to some behaviour issues we've had to deal with. It is very bittersweet still though, I'm wondering how much he will change over the next year etc. I think he's a bit nervous about it as it's a massive change but he's in the same class as his two best friends, so I think he will enjoy it.

Ah it's great that your DS is ready for school! DS has a few friends who have September-November birthdays and were apparently pretty difficult behaviour wise as they needed more stimulation than they were getting at nursery. You wouldn't know it now, they're lovely well behaved boys who've thrived from the routine and challenge at school :)


----------



## sequeena

Thanks I thought they were perfectly fine too, I think they're just a slimmer shoe for girls as he had to have a 12.5 and the Skechers he's wearing now are a 12.


----------



## AngelUK

My boys are starting back on the 4th in year 1. They will be going to a new school as we are moving house soon (... I hope. We were meant to move over summer) I am sad that they will lose all their friends and have to leave their lovely school. But this last year in reception they have become confident little big boys and I hope they will make friends easily in this school too and settle in quickly. FX!


----------



## c1403

DD1 starts reception on the 11th. I don't want her to go! She hasnt really mentioned moving to big school as its ger birthday the same week. 
DD2 is back to nursery on the 5th, she has been going for a year with her sister so will be a big change when it just her.
I have to go back to work too booooo


----------



## YoshiPikachu

My daughter starts kindergarten next Wednesday.


----------



## CaptainMummy

My girls started back almost 2 weeks ago. Paige is in p3, Ella now a preschooler and Hannah will be moving from the 2-3 room into the big nursery (with Ella, hah!) after she turns 3.
Not going to lie, I am so happy they are back. Summer holidays are so stressful for me with them on my own. Their dad didn't take them any more than he normally does and all they did was fight and whine the whole holidays. They are quite happy to be back too, always have enjoyed school/nursery which is a good thing! 
Here they are on their first day back

https://fs5.directupload.net/images/170817/oitvjd5m.jpg


----------



## sabby52

Declan starts back tomorrow, he will be in p6 this year, so a very intense, hard working year for him :( I am a little worried about this year as he is under Camhs at the moment and needs to do a few workshops and have some counselling for his anxiety, he is also getting assessed for asd, so I think this is going to be a pretty hard year for him especially as he wants to do the transfer test and go to a grammar :( 

Daniel starts his sport and exercise sciences HND on the 25th Sept :)


----------



## justmeinlove

I am profoundly unenthused by the notion, especially after reading the other thread about upset little people having to go. Neither of us are at work atm so I think all it is going to take is one unsympathetic teacher telling me I have to leave my daughter whilst she is upset for us to be home schooling for a year.

Which would be somewhat pesky having just spent a fair bit of money on school uniform, but I'll pull that lever if I get pushed to it!


----------



## c1403

justmeinlove said:


> I am profoundly unenthused by the notion, especially after reading the other thread about upset little people having to go. Neither of us are at work atm so I think all it is going to take is one unsympathetic teacher telling me I have to leave my daughter whilst she is upset for us to be home schooling for a year.
> 
> Which would be somewhat pesky having just spent a fair bit of money on school uniform, but I'll pull that lever if I get pushed to it!

I feel the same. Hopefully my little one will love it but she's been with me and her sister for three years and to make her go for five days a week will be a huge shock to her. I know a fair few home edders who are keeping theirs at home until 7. I have considered it but my girl is a sociable learner so probably benefit being at school. However if it's not for her, I'll be pulling her straight out.


----------

